# Security Light Flashing PLZ help!



## GTOvs350z (Dec 4, 2009)

So I just got my GTO this week and I am soo excited! I went out yesterday to do some early christmas shopping, and while driving I noticed the security light flash on but then turned off. After a minute or so it began to flash while I was driving, and when I would come to a complete stop it would just stay on, no flash just on.

As soon as I would beging to move the car again the light would go away. Then after a minute or two the light would beging to flash and start the whole process again!

If any one could please help I would really appreciate it! I just got the car I am soo excited!

Thanks
JP


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Check the BCM wires under the passenger side dash. You'll see a grey box with wires comming out of it. The wire bundle will lead up into the dash, sometimes rubbing a metal bracket exposing wires.


----------



## GTOvs350z (Dec 4, 2009)

Ok thanks I will check that today


----------

